# Filling my own gas bottles.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bigboack (Mar 11, 2010)

How do i do it. Right i have 3 propane 13 kg bottles to play with, I have two  propane regulators. I have some new Hose lengths & a bag full of Jubilee clips, Now all i need is some guidance, and can i connect 2 bottles together!!! they fit in my locker so can they all be connected together!!! 
SAFELY


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 11, 2010)

bigboack said:


> How do i do it. Right i have 3 propane 13 kg bottles to play with, I have two  propane regulators. I have some new Hose lengths & a bag full of Jubilee clips, Now all i need is some guidance, and can i connect 2 bottles together!!! they fit in my locker so can they all be connected together!!!
> 
> SAFELY



By mate it was nice knowing you


----------



## bigboack (Mar 11, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> By mate it was nice knowing you



Is my new T shirt Fireproof????


----------



## Belgian (Mar 11, 2010)

*boumboudiboum*

When and where is the funeral, and what do we have to wear. ?


----------



## mrsBiggirafe (Mar 11, 2010)

Belgian said:


> what do we have to wear. ?



Wild camping t-shirts


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2010)

bigboack said:


> How do i do it. Right i have 3 propane 13 kg bottles to play with, I have two  propane regulators. I have some new Hose lengths & a bag full of Jubilee clips, Now all i need is some guidance, and can i connect 2 bottles together!!! they fit in my locker so can they all be connected together!!!
> SAFELY



You need a change over valve with 2 pigtails, this takes the place of your present regulator,,,s , as it is also a regulator Gaslow: Products List   but you still can't fill um yerself...... Numpty....... or it'l be more than a denture.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Mar 11, 2010)

bigboack said:


> How do i do it. Right i have 3 propane 13 kg bottles to play with, I have two  propane regulators. I have some new Hose lengths & a bag full of Jubilee clips, Now all i need is some guidance, and can i connect 2 bottles together!!! they fit in my locker so can they all be connected together!!!
> SAFELY


Go back to drinking it will be easier *And Safer*


----------



## bigboack (Mar 11, 2010)

You lot have no sense of adventure... If they can be filled by calor why cant I.
Its only a process of tranferring from one t tother. Come on use your imagination.


----------



## ajs (Mar 11, 2010)

mornin dopebloke...

string em all together with the pipes M8 
then stickem on the BBQ...
hang around fer 10 mins while they warm up....then slap a stake on the side of em...

that toothles grin you have will be just a bit wider very soon thereafter ...

retards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 11, 2010)

bigboack said:


> You lot have no sense of adventure... If they can be filled by calor why cant I.
> Its only a process of tranferring from one t tother. Come on use your imagination.



If you gota do it buy one of the adapters off of ebay, only fill 1 bottle at a time an only fill em 80% full at a garage using a proper gas pump. To do this make sure that the bottle is completly empty and then fill up, the pump will dispense in litres so you need to know how many litres makes up an 80% fill of the size bottle you have. The 20% gap is VERY important as this is the space needed for the liquid to expand before it exits the bottle without this you could have liquid petrol coming out of your fire 

Me I fitted a proper refilable bottle from Fez auto gaz. £150 all in and should last me a lifetime, it can be moved from van to van by unscrewing 3 screws. If you get one and need a hand fitting it just give me a shout but it really is simplz as you can see below you need an adapter from the regulator to the bottle and then you can still use your current regulator. There is also a gauge on top of the bottle so you always know when to fill up but most garages let you have a little as 2 litres so we just top off when we get diesel.


----------



## flashingblade (Mar 11, 2010)

*boooom*

good luck !
check out older posts on this subject (attachment bought on ebay ), there are loads n make interesting reading. youre an adult n make your own choices. just make sure you know what youre doing. a good idea is to email calor and see what sort of reply you get ! 
i have been involved in decanting high purity o2 for scuba without any problems and its done legit !
you need to do some homework first.


----------



## l77 tuf (Mar 11, 2010)

i fill my own bottles for the bbq with the lpg adaptor i bought of ebay its really simple and easy but i got lpg tank underfloor on van i fitted my self i will be using red bottles next time i have my own design to refill bottles now


----------



## bigboack (Mar 11, 2010)

biggirafe said:


>



See thats exactly what I want, I knew someone on here would help me,I thought AJ would have been the first sensible answer though
Cheers Mark


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 11, 2010)

bigboack said:


> See thats exactly what I want, I knew someone on here would help me,I thought AJ would have been the first sensible answer though
> Cheers Mark



No worries this is the website FES Autogas - LPG - Autogas Conversions- Trade only supplier ask for Nick.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 14, 2010)

bigboack said:


> See thats exactly what I want, I knew someone on here would help me,I thought AJ would have been the first sensible answer though
> Cheers Mark



yes but thats a propper set up not a diy bazil brush one BOOM BOOM .


----------



## maingate (Mar 14, 2010)

Bigboack has not been on the forum since he decided to try filling his own bottles. 

Can somebody go round to his house and see if he is alright. I have an uneasy feeling about this. 

There has been nothing on the news about a gas explosion.


----------



## barryd (Mar 14, 2010)

You can get a proper Gaslow system fitted by a proper dealer for £250.  Please dont blow yourself up.


----------



## ajs (Mar 14, 2010)

bigboack said:


> See thats exactly what I want, I knew someone on here would help me,_*I thought AJ would have been the first sensible answer though*_
> Cheers Mark


 
 don't be silly...

 regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Mar 14, 2010)

Have no fear I'm still alive, Only lost one arm and two more teeth,Fire Brigade said I was lucky, I could have lost both arms, Mrs Boacks funeral is on Thursday,I was hiding behind the Garage and telephoning her to tell how to do it, The fireman said it might have been the phone signal which started the explosion.
Looking for another volunteer,I wont phone this time just shout round the corner to avoid another disaster.


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 14, 2010)

barryd said:


> You can get a proper Gaslow system fitted by a proper dealer for £250.  Please dont blow yourself up.



But if he does we can share the spare parts between us 

Bugger just seen his post seems he is still alive


----------



## Belgian (Mar 14, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Have no fear I'm still alive, Only lost one arm and two more teeth,Fire Brigade said I was lucky, I could have lost both arms, Mrs Boacks funeral is on Thursday,I was hiding behind the Garage and telephoning her to tell how to do it, The fireman said it might have been the phone signal which started the explosion. Looking for another volunteer,I wont phone this time just shout round the corner to avoid another disaster.


I see your horse didn't loose other legs. 
We where all desparately expecting a big bang.
Next time better


----------



## Telstar (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a better idea.  Why not take two with you in the van, when one runs out take it home and put the other part filled one in the van locker. 
Then take the newly empty one to calor, swap/pay for a full one and take it home.  Then when the next one in the van runs out, swap it with the full one at home.  Then take the empty one for swapping/filling at calor.  That way you always have a full one at home ready to put in the van, or you could sell it.  Better than risking your family's life.

ps don't think that your allowed to store them in the home.

Jon


----------



## bigboack (Mar 15, 2010)

Telstar said:


> I've got a better idea.  Why not take two with you in the van, when one runs out take it home and put the other part filled one in the van locker.
> Then take the newly empty one to calor, swap/pay for a full one and take it home.  Then when the next one in the van runs out, swap it with the full one at home.  Then take the empty one for swapping/filling at calor.  That way you always have a full one at home ready to put in the van, or you could sell it.  Better than risking your family's life.
> 
> ps don't think that your allowed to store them in the home.
> ...



Thats what ive been doing but it works out expensive like that.
Theres a recession on you know.


----------



## bigboack (Mar 16, 2010)

*Has anyone seen my Motorhome.*

OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!






If at first you dont succed!!!


----------



## maingate (Mar 16, 2010)

What you could try is to get bottles from a main depot. 

There is an Energas main depot near me and it cost me £14 for a 10 kg bottle. That works out at 70p a litre, not a lot more than Autogas prices. There are a number of Energas outlets around Yorkshire and Lancashire I think, check their website.

Your Yellow Pages might show other companies depots near you, so it is worth a look. Energas do not require a deposit on the first bottle, which is a bonus. I believe all the other companies do.

I recently fitted an Alugas bottle but I still carry an Energas one as it would take me an awful long time to recoup the cost of 2 Alugas bottles plus the autochangeover kit.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think you can make a set up as you are hoping for. The normal calor bottles don't have the 80% cut off. You can't make a refillable system (safe to use) using calor bottles (if it were that simple none of us would bother buying the refillable bottles) 
The only thing you can do is to fill the bottles individually using one of the adapters off ebay. You either wait until it is empty then put in the correct amount (twice the weight in litres 11 kg bottle about 22 litres) so you need to know the weight of the bottle (usually stamped on it somewhere) If you have 3 bottles then why not fill them using the adapter off ebay then just use them one at a time refilling the empty one. Why do you need so much gas anyway  down here in Portugal we are using about 1 litre a day or less, at the most so my one 11 kg bottle lasts me for 20 days easily.
I have both a Alugas refillable bottle fitted, this I can just connect the filling hose to & wait until it stops giving me a full bottle (80%) with my 6 kg calor lite bottle I have the weight when it was full from calor so I can see how much I can put in.


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 17, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Thats what ive been doing but it works out expensive like that.
> Theres a recession on you know.




Put your hand in your pocket and reach down to the bottom short arms 

For the price of 2 tanks of diesel you can buy a refillable system that will last you a life time, can be filled at petrol stations safley and costs about half the price of buying gas in Calor bottles.


----------



## tiderus (Mar 17, 2010)

I recently had my heating system refilled and checked. After I asked the qualified fitter it he had a re-filler hose system in his shop. 
He said as the system is under warranty, he wouldn't recomend doing it as  vehicle gas, just as in fuel. has additives in it. But not in household bottled gas. These leave traces on the burners which are picked up, and some manufactures are useing it as an excuse to cancel their guarantee. With an expensive water system its not worth the risk, but older systems wouldn't be that detrimental, as he said its only an excuse to get out of paying out. Just be aware if its under warranty. I mentioned this to my bottled gas supplier who looked suprised, then went to tell his boss straight away. Made me think which gas I was getting?
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## lebesset (Mar 17, 2010)

your qualified fitter must be qualified in street cleaning 

if you buy lpg at the pump in the uk you will get industrial grade propane 
calor fill their propane bottles with ....industrial grade propane


----------



## bigboack (Mar 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Put your hand in your pocket and reach down to the bottom short arms
> 
> For the price of 2 tanks of diesel you can buy a refillable system that will last you a life time, can be filled at petrol stations safley and costs about half the price of buying gas in Calor bottles.



No money left as i've had to fork out for a new T-shirt for when im in Lanzarote next week. HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 17, 2010)

lebesset said:


> your qualified fitter must be qualified in street cleaning
> 
> if you buy lpg at the pump in the uk you will get industrial grade propane
> calor fill their propane bottles with ....industrial grade propane



I can confirm that CALOR use the same gas in the red bottles and the Autogas pumps on the forecourt.  I got this in writing from CALOR.

I cannot say the same for other gas suppliers.  I was filling with FLOGAS at the pump and had no end of trouble with the fridge and heater burners.  Since I changed back to CALOR I have had no problems.

JET at the pump is also OK.   I use the CALOR AUTOGAS POI now to find a lpg supplier.  Some JET stations are on this list.


----------



## tiderus (Mar 17, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> I can confirm that CALOR use the same gas in the red bottles and the Autogas pumps on the forecourt.  I got this in writing from CALOR.
> 
> I cannot say the same for other gas suppliers.  I was filling with FLOGAS at the pump and had no end of trouble with the fridge and heater burners.  Since I changed back to CALOR I have had no problems.
> 
> JET at the pump is also OK.   I use the CALOR AUTOGAS POI now to find a lpg supplier.  Some JET stations are on this list.



You could be right there John. I use Flo-gas because it comes in 12.5 K bottles and I can get two in the locker. Two 13 k Calor won't fit being fatter, and the two new lite 6 k calor bottles are £19 .40 each to fill, compered to £17. 40 FOR 12.5K which will fit in. At the NEC the calor rep said the extra price is to pay for the new lite bottles, and you can swap any of their bottles for the new lite ones. Rgd's Graham.


----------



## lebesset (Mar 18, 2010)

hate to tell you this , but neither Calor nor Flogas produce anything ...they just buy it in from the petrol companies ...the same ones !!!  in other words they are just marketing companies !
in the competition commission report on the market they are described as only retailers , Shell and BP on the other hand are vertically integrated , producing and selling their own product in the uk

so you get either a Shell product or a BP product in the uk whatever it is branded 

of course the quality varies on a load by load basis , just like petrol or diesel ...it just has to meet certain norms 

so when someone says they buy Calor gas what they really mean is they buy it in a Calor bottle 'cause there ain't no such thing as Calor gas , just hydrocarbon gases


----------



## Telstar (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't refillable tanks only have a 10 year life for safety reasons? Which will have to be factored into any savings exercise.

Jon


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 19, 2010)

lebesset said:


> hate to tell you this , but neither Calor nor Flogas produce anything ...they just buy it in from the petrol companies ...the same ones !!!  in other words they are just marketing companies !
> in the competition commission report on the market they are described as only retailers , Shell and BP on the other hand are vertically integrated , producing and selling their own product in the uk
> 
> so you get either a Shell product or a BP product in the uk whatever it is branded
> ...



I can only go by experience and when I used FloGas for a period I developed problems with burners sooting up.  Since I have used only Calor or Jet the problems have not only stopped but cleared as well.  I looked at the bulk tank in a Shell garage and that stated CALOR GAS on the lable as it did on the pump and the Total garage tank stated FLOGAS.

In over 30 years of using CALOR bottled gas over a number of Caravans and Motorhomes I had no problems yet within a few fillings of FloGas I had major problems.  Now since going back to Calor the problem is resolved.

I had heard that to prevent pinking some companies are adding an oil to the LPG supplied on garage forecourt pumps.  Calor confirmed that this was not the case with their gas.  FloGas didn't reply to my query.



> Don't refillable tanks only have a 10 year life for safety reasons? Which will have to be factored into any savings exercise



Yes the tank needs to be pressure tested and recertified at 10 year intervals.  This is a lot cheaper than buying a new tank.  This is also done with bottles by the companies. Look at the date stamped on each one.

I can only speak from my experience but Philips Petrolium (JET) are a major refiner and supplier on Teesside.  Calor have a major supply there as well.


----------



## l77 tuf (Apr 2, 2010)

we fill our own bottles at the pump also we fill our lpg tanks that supply the appliances at the pump we use morrisons


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 3, 2010)

lebesset said:


> hate to tell you this , but neither Calor nor Flogas produce anything ...they just buy it in from the petrol companies ...the same ones !!!  in other words they are just marketing companies !
> in the competition commission report on the market they are described as only retailers , Shell and BP on the other hand are vertically integrated , producing and selling their own product in the uk
> 
> so you get either a Shell product or a BP product in the uk whatever it is branded
> ...





OHH?​


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 3, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> we fill our own bottles at the pump also we fill our lpg tanks that supply the appliances at the pump we use morrisons



If you look at the supply tank you will find it is Calor at Morrisons

Shell forecourts also supply CALOR and have it marked as such on the LPG pump.


----------



## lebesset (Apr 3, 2010)

I said that calor do not produce gas , AND THEY DO NOT 
they distribute gas  and as they have a big fleet of tankers distribute for whoever will pay ... it is hardly worth the big petrol companies setting up their own depots and fleets for the relatively small volumes involved , as I said calor have a monopoly position and are the logical people to do it 

in fact I am aware that the petrol companies now contract out most of their petrol /diesel distribution vehicles, perhaps all of it now ... so it is  hardly surprising that  they do so for propane ; and if calor want some advertising on the tanks , no doubt that is factored into the contract price as well 

I quote the competition commission

of the four major suppliers , BP and Shell operate at all levels of the distribution . Flogas and Calor operate only at the retail level 

which is not precise because Calor do a little wholesaling 

and calor's purchasing contracts will certainly  have extended beyond the BP/Shell axis since I looked at the sourcing but the principle pertains..... they buy in from the european marketplace , and there are 8 of the 12 refineries in the UK now producing propane and butane , as well as possibilities from the middle east and n.africa

I trust that that clarifies the matter


----------



## frostybow (Apr 5, 2010)

my imagination says (boom)


----------

